# 1965 Harmony H1213 (made in Chicago) Cherryburst Archtop



## 720Guitars (Jul 5, 2020)

This is my 1965 Harmony H1213 (made in Chicago) Cherryburst Archtop. I picked it up a few years ago. It appears to be a Canadian only edition sold by Eatons. Decent player (after some work) and has a real character sound with some nice fret buzz etc.


----------

